# Squat indirect water heater



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a good indirect water heater (at least 40 gallons) that'll fit in a 40" tall crawlspace? The old unit is a Vaughn Hot Stow (32" tall), but it looks like they no longer make that model.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Buderus makes horizontal indirect tanks


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It'd be a squeeze.
http://www.bradfordwhite.com/images/shared/pdfs/specsheets/543-B.pdf

Can you use a 40 lo boy electric. They are 32" tall.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

Buderus was my first thought, too. Just concerned about co$t. It might work out, though, since I'm actually replacing two of the old Vaughn units - maybe I can replace them with one larger Buderus. Getting it in through the crawlspace entrance could be a problem, though.


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

In case anyone was curious, the manager at my local supply store found the unit I needed here: http://www.heat-flo.com/Products/Indirect_Heaters/indirect_heaters.html (The HF-40 LOW)

The tappings come off the top of this unit, whereas everything comes off the side of the Vaughn that I'm replacing. I'll be working up in between the joists - oh well.


----------

